# Do I need a LGD



## Tmaxson (Apr 19, 2012)

I have both chickens and goats that need protection.  The chickens are pretty well protected while in their runs and houses and the only time I let them free range is when I'm out with them.  The only issue we've had with them is a hawk, but I took care of that by covering the run.  My goats also are pretty well protected and we haven't had any issues, but there are foxes, and cayotes in the area.  I do have two Australian Shepherds that are house pets, however they do patrol the area while they are outside which is usually first thing in the morning, last thing at night and most any time I am home, but when we aren't home they are locked indoors.  They seem to be doing a good job of keeping preditors away but is this just a temporary thing and do my livestock need full time protection?


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 19, 2012)

There are so many factors to the predator potential.  If you have any neighborhood dogs that roam free, they could be keeping the coyotes away, or could become a problem themselves.  Fencing and containment may be all you need.  
A good LGD could certainly add to your sense of security. 

Many times, when the predators figure out how to get to your stock, you will not have the time to purchase and train a LGD (which can take up to a year).

Just depends on your evaluation of risk.  I for one got sick of starting over every time most of my stuff got killed.

Good Luck


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 19, 2012)

That's what I was thinking.  I have been in search of a already trained LG and actually just missed out on one for free by only a couple hours, but it seems that those are very few and far between.  So is the next best thing to get a puppy and start training?  How hard is it to train?  My Australian Shepherds are very well trained and I did most of it by myself but they are 3 years old and it's taken a lot to get them where I want them.  I am however extremely please with the fact that the hearding instinct is outstanding and it's only taken a couple tries to get them to heard the goats back into their pen after I let them free range for a bit and the amazing part is that they now only heard when asked to, otherwise they just watch over them.  Actually these dogs have been such good learners from the start, it's really remarkable how smart they are.

Just to share, here's a picture


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 19, 2012)

I would think that if you have livestock and a job for them to do, then yes.  We are getting two LGD pups soon.  Realizing that it will take time to get them matured.  However, we have to start somewhere.  Best wishes!


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 20, 2012)

Your experience with your Australians is pretty typical to my experience with the Kangals and Boz.  Pyrenees before that.  

Thousands of years of breeding for the bonding and defense characteristics makes them pretty natural at it.  Just supervise the introduction process, and it usually happens naturally.  

Know your pups parents or the breeder well.  Plays a big part, as many breeds have been bred without much selection for to many years.

Good Luck!


----------



## daffodil1003 (May 8, 2012)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> I have both chickens and goats that need protection.  The chickens are pretty well protected while in their runs and houses and the only time I let them free range is when I'm out with them.  The only issue we've had with them is a hawk, but I took care of that by covering the run.  My goats also are pretty well protected and we haven't had any issues, but there are foxes, and cayotes in the area.  I do have two Australian Shepherds that are house pets, however they do patrol the area while they are outside which is usually first thing in the morning, last thing at night and most any time I am home, but when we aren't home they are locked indoors.  They seem to be doing a good job of keeping preditors away but is this just a temporary thing and do my livestock need full time protection?


I don't understand question

__________________
Watch Dark Shadows Online Free


----------



## crazyland (May 8, 2012)

We have a kangal breeder not to far away. 
Chickenfeedfarms.webs.com check with them.


----------



## crazyland (May 8, 2012)

Somebody in franklinton posted a 4 month gp on Craigslist in raleigh.


----------

